# MEC 9000gn reloader



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting into reloading and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the MEC 9000 series reloaders. They run about $380.00 for a complete set up. I will be relaoding 12 and 20 gage shells.
Is this a good set up for a beginner?

Thanks


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't buy a reloading machine until the price of lead comes down. At current lead prices its cheaper to buy premium target shells right now. Lead shot is at $50.00 for 25lbs if you do the math with wads, primers, powder and you supplying the hulls it doesn't pay. Sorry for the let down because it can be fun to reload sometimes.
10 Gauge.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

10 gauge said:


> Don't buy a reloading machine until the price of lead comes down. At current lead prices its cheaper to buy premium target shells right now. Lead shot is at $50.00 for 25lbs if you do the math with wads, primers, powder and you supplying the hulls it doesn't pay. Sorry for the let down because it can be fun to reload sometimes.
> 10 Gauge.


welllllllllllll 10 gauge i am sorry to tell you that you are dead wrong i have got it figured out that i can save 2.65 a box reloading my own shells that is figuring 6.00 for new, and if you can find factory loads in 08 for less than 6.00 a box you are a better man than most. So to answer the other ? i have a mec 9000 grabber and really like it for the price simple to use and mec has grat customer service


----------

